# Desert Eagle



## Cowboy_Tone (Mar 9, 2008)

I recently went to the shooting range to shoot my Glock 9mm, and a friend of mine rented a .50 cal Desert Eagle. One of the most obvious things in shooting it is the power, it had quite a kick. I started thinking though, would I really want to own one?

I shoot for fun and on some occasions for accuracy. Is it possible to become very accurate w/ a .50 cal?


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

What does "very accurate" mean? My idea of very accurate is the ability to hit Coke cans at 100 yards, one-handed standing position, iron sights. I'm fairly certain you can't do that with any pistol, much less a DE. 

Perhaps you idea of "accurate" is to be able to put rounds into a paper plate at 15 yards. If thats the case, then I would say yes to your question.

Really, we can't answer your qestion until we know what your conception of "very accurate" is....

PhilR.


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

*50 cal*

You might become proficient with at 50 cal gun; but only if you are rich enough to afford the rounds for it. Or a rich handloader

We all have different limits for recoil control. You may be able to tame that gun, or not. Do you have a use for such a gun? Hunting?


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

The only gun that can typically be made to hit 100-yard shots with iron sights (consistently) is a .44 mag revolver with a 6 inch or longer barrel. .357 mag and .41 mag might come close, but .44 mag is where it's at.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

fivehourfrenzy said:


> The only gun that can typically be made to hit 100-yard shots with iron sights (consistently) is a .44 mag revolver with a 6 inch or longer barrel. .357 mag and .41 mag might come close, but .44 mag is where it's at.


Obviously you've never seen one of these. Most likely, you have no idea as to the Free Pistol world, or the types of single-shot handguns used in silhouette shooting. Revolvers are accurate if clamped in a vise, but they are completely outclassed ergonomically when it comes to long-range target shooting. BTW, the handguns below are .22lr.....

PhilR.

















pics taken from the Larry's Guns site, as I don't have any pics of my FP up right now....


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

I was referring more to a typical handgun that wasn't designed with such accuracy in mind. The standard autoloader or revolver is, generally speaking, never accurate to 100 yards, if we're defining accuracy as 2-3" groupings.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

And *WHY* do you want this gun? Is it going to be for hunting? A revolver of some sort would suit you better as well as be cheaper to shoot/practice with. Not being an asshole, but do you just think it would be cool to have one? One local store has two of them in stock, and I think they are WAY too big for what they are, and a revolver is a much more practical option for what the uses would be. I expect to see those Desert Eagles sitting there for VERY long time. Having said that, if you have *WAY* too much money on your hands and you want a gun that has a TON of publicity then go for it.....Just my .02......

-Jeff-


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

*FiveHourFrenzy*

For some years I shot in competitions using long barreled (7- 8/38") 44 and 41 magnums. We shot double action only, iron sights, standing, freehand, out to 200 yards. The 41 magnum actually exceeds the 44 magnum in such distances. It shoots faster and has slightly better ballistics.

We had to hit 12 inch steel disks at 200 yards, and with the 41 mag is was not at all difficult. The 44 mag also did fine, but the additional speed of the 41 made it easier. I prefered the 41 mag, and used it over the 44 mag. I loaded the rounds I used, but I did not load "hot " rounds; nothing that wasn't in the books.

The 357 mag will also shoot out to 200 yards, but not as nicely as the 41 mag. I have seen single action revolvers in 357 mag, with long barrels shoot out to those ranges. But single action is easier than double action.


----------



## NCstarter (Apr 14, 2008)

That is a huge honkin gun. IMO if you use it for defensive purposes though you could probobly put down a BG with 1 shot, but expect a messy clean up and collateral damage(to persons and or property)


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I wouldn't want one. The thing is too big and heavy to serve any practical purpose and way too expensive to feed. It would be a safe queen for me, so I can't see a point in spending over $1400 on a handgun I'd rarely shoot.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

Teuthis said:


> For some years I shot in competitions using long barreled (7- 8/38") 44 and 41 magnums. We shot double action only, iron sights, standing, freehand, out to 200 yards. The 41 magnum actually exceeds the 44 magnum in such distances. It shoots faster and has slightly better ballistics.
> 
> We had to hit 12 inch steel disks at 200 yards, and with the 41 mag is was not at all difficult. The 44 mag also did fine, but the additional speed of the 41 made it easier. I prefered the 41 mag, and used it over the 44 mag. I loaded the rounds I used, but I did not load "hot " rounds; nothing that wasn't in the books.


Now _that_ sounds like a competition I could get into! Offhand DA sounds like a real challenge....

PhilR.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

fivehourfrenzy said:


> I was referring more to a typical handgun that wasn't designed with such accuracy in mind. The standard autoloader or revolver is, generally speaking, never accurate to 100 yards, if we're defining accuracy as 2-3" groupings.


Oh, sorry. When you said "the only gun", I thought you meant "the only gun". Evidently you meant something else...

PhilR.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

PhilR. said:


> Oh, sorry. When you said "the only gun", I thought you meant "the only gun". Evidently you meant something else...
> 
> PhilR.


"The only gun" meant something you'd find in every gun store. You don't walk into a typical gun store and find those things in the display cases.

As far as the DE goes, the only reason I'd buy one is if yanking it out and saying, "Yeah baby, it's a Desert Eagle FIFTY-CAL!!!" would guarantee a restroom quickie. :anim_lol: But I think my Benelli will still be just as sexy.


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

I have no use, personally, for a fast 2-seater sports car, or a chromed-up Harley. On the other hand, if somebody else wants one, that's fine with me.

There are many reasons to own a handgun. For me, it's the practical application of self-defense. There are handguns made for target shooting and for hunting. And then there is the Coolness Factor.

I've shot the Desert Eagle in .50. Not practical for self-defense, and overly powerful for competitive target shooting. It would be a nice hunting pistol (an alternative to the big-bore revolver), if you happened to be into pistol hunting.

What the Desert Eagle has is a high Coolness Factor. Just like nobody really _needs_ a Harley, or a Corvette, nobody needs a DE .50.

What does "need" have to do with anything? We're Americans, we get stuff we want, not stuff we need. You want to just get stuff you need? In China, they've figured it out: all you need is some gray pajamas, a bicycle, and some rice. In China, you don't need any guns at all.

If I had lots of money lying around, I'd get a DE .50. Why? Why not? Since when do we need reasons to buy guns?


----------



## Spike627 (Mar 25, 2008)

well here is a novel idea, ask a DE owner, and don't just take my advice, there is a whole community of us out there,
http://thedeserteagle.yuku.com/
:buttkick:
now, my $0.02 worth, a desert eagle is very accurate, more so than most other HANDguns, now, you need to be able to hold it steady and manage the recoil, no limp wristing, and can be accurate well beyond 100 yards, as a novice you may not be able to achieve extreme accuracy right out of the box, buy with some practice it is much more acurate than any 9mm or 45acp, even in the .357 magnum caliber, it has quad recoil springs, gas piston operated rotating bolt, Polygonal rifling (right-hand twist), all that contribute to the very accurate nature of the handgun, you would be more accurately stating a comparison of the M16, AR-15, or the AK-47 to the Desert Eagle, than comparing it to other handguns, like a glock, its like comparing a pistol to a revolver, lemons and apples, 
:smt1099

Now, a seperate word of advice, dont even consider it for home defense, as the DE has been know to Well overpenatrate just avout anything it goes through.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

HiHim (the Nephew) has one. It is fun but a bit violent to shoot. We did some after dark shooting to see what the muzzle flash was on various guns (.45, .40, 9mm, 50ae) and this thing is like a flashbulb going off. I will see if I can find the video.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Todd said:


> I wouldn't want one. The thing is too big and heavy to serve any practical purpose and way too expensive to feed. It would be a safe queen for me, so I can't see a point in spending over $1400 on a handgun I'd rarely shoot.


$1,400 could go toward an AR-15 that could, with a little money, be way cooler than any handgun. So that's where I stand, other than I don't have any use for one. If I was spend $1,400 on hunting, I'd get a Benelli R1 in .30-06 and make it way more accurate and potent than a .50AE.


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

DEs might be great but not for me. I can't see carrying a DE that weighs as much as a 5" 1911, backup gun and extra mags. If I need to kill an engine block, it'll be the one I reach for then.

But they are great to accessorize:


----------



## mnhntr (Mar 23, 2008)

fivehourfrenzy said:


> The only gun that can typically be made to hit 100-yard shots with iron sights (consistently) is a .44 mag revolver with a 6 inch or longer barrel. .357 mag and .41 mag might come close, but .44 mag is where it's at.


really? what about the 454casull, 480 ruger, 475 linbough, and the whole contender line-up. not to mention the raging bull and raging bee and raging hornet which are good to as far as the naked eye can accurately shoot


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

fivehourfrenzy said:


> As far as the DE goes, the only reason I'd buy one is if yanking it out and saying, "Yeah baby, it's a Desert Eagle FIFTY-CAL!!!" would guarantee a restroom quickie.


You don't live in Idaho do you? I hear the Senator there is quite condusive to restrooms!! hehehehehee

JUST KIDDING!!!

Zhur


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

mnhntr said:


> really? what about the 454casull, 480 ruger, 475 linbough, and the whole contender line-up. not to mention the raging bull and raging bee and raging hornet which are good to as far as the naked eye can accurately shoot


I'm starting to think I was completely off with that statement. I've left out the Contenders, all the other larger caliber revolvers, single-shots, etc.

My overall point was don't get the .50AE Desert Eagle. :smt033



zhurdan said:


> You don't live in Idaho do you? I hear the Senator there is quite condusive to restrooms!! hehehehehee


Is she hot? If it's a guy, the only response I need is a "No he's not."


----------



## Cowboy_Tone (Mar 9, 2008)

Phil, my idea of "very accurate" is whatever you want it to be. Whatever accuracy is in your mind, that is what I am referring to. I was asking a general question, I didn't need help w/ a decision to buy one, it was JUST A QUESTION if it was possible to master a gun of that magnitude. 

I don't have use for a Desert Eagle, I just rented one at the local shooting range to see what all the hype was about. It did have power, but didn't seem like a good investment of well over $1000. My question was referring to if anyone disagreed with my statement, and from the looks of it nobody did.

BeefyBeefo, I never said I wanted the gun. I merely asked myself if I would really want one after shooting it, and the answer of course is no, not right now. I found no serious use for it because I do not hunt. And before you ask questions like, "Not being an asshole, but do you just think it would be cool to have one?" you should read my question more clear. I never gave any indication that it would be "cool" to have one nor did I say I actually wanted one. 
Now, Spike627 actually answered my question instead of asking 10 more. That is good advise, I can see by the pic that your an obvious owner of that beastly gun. I'm NEW to shooting so it may not be wise for me to get one now, and I'm not sure that I would want one, but knowing that there is someone out there w/ shooting skill that can shoot the damn thing accurately, now I have something to think about.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Cowboy_Tone said:


> BeefyBeefo, I never said I wanted the gun. I merely asked myself if I would really want one after shooting it, and the answer of course is no, not right now. I found no serious use for it because I do not hunt. And before you ask questions like, "Not being an asshole, but do you just think it would be cool to have one?" you should read my question more clear. I never gave any indication that it would be "cool" to have one nor did I say I actually wanted one.


Just like yourself, I was simply asking a question. I realize it wasn't indicated in your post, but does it hurt to ask? I was curious, so I asked.

-Jeff-


----------



## NCstarter (Apr 14, 2008)

petite woman vs Desert Eagle .50


----------



## lowercase (Apr 26, 2008)

Cowboy_Tone said:


> I recently went to the shooting range to shoot my Glock 9mm, and a friend of mine rented a .50 cal Desert Eagle. One of the most obvious things in shooting it is the power, it had quite a kick. I started thinking though, would I really want to own one?
> 
> I shoot for fun and on some occasions for accuracy. Is it possible to become very accurate w/ a .50 cal?


I own a Desert Eagle in .50AE. It's a big beast. I actually got it for my wife because she wanted it for hiking in bear country and didn't want a revolver. Well, it IS fun to shoot, but the ammo is costly and the gun was about 1200 bucks. She ended up not being too crazy about the Desert Eagle after hiking aound with it. She also wasn't too crazy about shooting it after finding out that it had some decent recoil.

The gun certainly ranks high on the coolness scale, but it is an expensive firearm that is way too big and heavy (72 ounces unloaded) for me at 5'8" to ever try and conceal. If you just want a Desert Eagle .50 because it is one of the biggest and baddest autoloaders out there, get it. If you are looking for something with everyday practicality or the ever-subjective "plinkability", there are guns which are far cheaper and LIGHTER that the mighty Desert Eagle which may fit the bill. It all comes down to what you want and expect from a firearm.


----------

